# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Verhoogde hartslag, vermoeidheid, druk op de borst..

## Gast1

Hallo,

Ik schrijf dit bericht voor mijn moeder, die na maanden rondlopen met allerlei klachten en na allerlei onderzoeken nog niet veel wijzer is geworden, en nog steeds met een heleboel klachten rondloopt. Misschien dat iemand op dit forum kan helpen.
Mijn moeder heeft enkele maanden geleden waarschijnlijk een tia gehad en heeft sindsdien allerlei klachten, waarvan niet bekend is of ze verband houden met deze tia of niet. Ze heeft vaak last van een pijn of druk op haar borst alsof ze verkouden is (maar is dit niet) met uitstraling naar nek, sleutelbeen, arm en schouderbladen. Verder heeft ze een verhoogde hartslag en is ze bijna constant moe, en dan vooral lichamelijk, alsof ze intensief gesport heeft. Inspanning, zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk, vergroten dit gevoel en verhogen de hartslag nog eens extra, ze heeft veel moeite om dan weer tot rust te komen. Ook is ze erg vergeetachtig en heeft ze concentratieproblemen (ze is pas 49). Ze is vaak misselijk na het eten en schrikt 's nachts ook vaak wakker met een misselijk gevoel. 
Ze heeft veel last van migraine en hoofdpijn, maar had dit ook al voor ze de tia kreeg. Verder heeft ze nog een aantal (vage) klachten, maar om dit berichtje niet nóg langer te maken, laat ik het hier maar even bij.
Ze heeft inmiddels al bij een cardioloog, neuroloog en internist gelopen, maar hier is (tot nu toe) nog niks uitgekomen. Misschien dat iemand de klachten herkent of tips heeft... alle reacties zijn welkom!!

----------


## vdvangela

Hallo,
Ook ik heb zeker 7 maanden lopen doktoren met klachten als pijn op de borst, kortademig, constant moe, en aanvallen van misselijkheid. In eerste instantie kwam ik bij cardioloog terecht, ziekenhuisopname wegens vermoeden hartinfarct. Maar cardioloog kon geen oorzaak van mijn klachten toeschrijven aan het hart. Op zijn advies heb ik een maagonderzoek gehad en hieruit bleek dat ik een geiriiteerde slokdarm en maagwand en een breuk/scheurtje in het middenrif heb waardoor de maag naar boven drukt tegen long en hart.
Als je moeder nog geen maagonderzoek heeft gehad is dit misschien een optie. Succes.
Angela

----------


## Hilde

Beste gast, 

Je moeder moet zich snel laten testen op vitamine B12. Haar klachten lijken hier erg op en huisartsen en specialisten zien dit helaas te vaak over het hoofd. Belachelijk eigenlijk want deze ziekte tast je hele zenuwstelsel aan en je kan zelfs in een rolstoel belanden! Ga eerst even naar de volgende site, hier vind je alle informatie die je kan helpen, ook bij de huisarts.
http://home.hetnet.nl/~hindrikdejong/index.html 
Mocht deze link het niet doen typ dan bij googel ziekte van addison biermer. De site is van hendrik de jong. Deze site heeft mij voor erger behoed! 

Heel veel sterkte voor jou en je moeder!

Groetjes van Hilde

----------


## melenaisha

hoihoi
ik heb een vraag meschien dat iemand me hier kan helpen
ik heb al ongeveer 2 maanden erge pijn op de borst ben benauwd en me arm en rug nek hooft alles doet zeer 
de dokters zegge dat er niks is en dat het angstaanvallen zijn maar ik weet het niet ik vertrouw de dokters niet echt meer 

mijn vader staat bekent met maagklachten maar ze willen mij de niet voor onderzoeken waarom niet dat zeggen ze niet maar ik dnek zelf dat er iets in mijn lichaam niet goed is
op een avond lag ik in bed en begon hevig te zwete en hartkloppingen en erg aan trillen heel raar ik heb niet meer geslapen 

ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpe want ik word echt helemaal gek van de pijn 

bedankt alvast 

groetjes melanie

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Melenaisha,

Allereerst zou ik als ik jou was gewoon op mijn achterste poten gaan staan tegenover de huisarts/specialist. Gewoon blijven aandringen dat je een onderzoek wilt zodat de oorzaak van de klachten die je hebt achterhaalt worden.
Uit ervaring weet ik dat huisartsen/specialisten vaak met nee antwoorden als je een onderzoek of wat dan ook voorstelt. Maar als je gewoon blijft door zeuren dan kom je vanzelf een stuk verder. Ze krijgen op een gegeven moment vanzelf wel genoeg van je gezeur, en stemmen dan meestal wel in met een onderzoek.

Wat betreft jou hartkloppingen, pijn op de borst en benauwdheid. Dat kan inderdaad van je maag afkomen, maar het kan net zo goed aan spanningen liggen.
Ik ben in november 2007 via de huisartsenpost naar de EHBO doorgestuurd omdat ik ontzettende pijn op de borst had, en een hartslag van 155 !!!
Ze hebben toen gelijk een ECG gemaakt en een foto maar er bleek niets aan de hand te zijn met mijn hart. Ik ben toen in het ziekenhuis opgenomen omdat ze bang waren dat er dan misschien een embolie in mijn long zou zitten. Ik heb toen de volgende dag een longscan gekregen, en het bleek dat ik ook geen longembolie had. Na een paar dagen in het ziekenhuis voor observatie te hebben gelegen mocht ik weer naar huis. Na een maand kreeg ik weer last van hevige hartkloppingen en toen heb ik van de huisarts Metoprolol gekregen. Uiteindelijk bleek dat het bij mij door de spanningen kwam. Vanaf het moment dat ik die medicijnen slik heb ik geen last meer van hartkloppingen.  :Smile: 
Hiermee wil ik dus zeggen dat spanningen een heleboel klachten kan veroorzaken.

Nogmaals, ga op je achterste poten staan en geef jezelf tegenover de artsen niet te snel gewonnen!!!!

sterkte en een knuffel
Déylanna

----------


## melenaisha

hoihoi

harstikke bedankt 
en ik ga zker nog een keer terug

knuffel terug melanie en aisha

----------


## esly

Hallo ik heb ook klachten met name vermoeidheid tegen de avond hartkloppingen en een hartslag van 120 in rust daarbij een bloeddruk van 80bij45 niemand weet wat ik heb en willen nu steunkousen geven terwijl ik dat werk doe endat het geen klacht is van iemand van 40 ik ben nu zover om naar belgie te gaan omdat ik me flink zorgen maak kan iemand me zeggen wat ik heb of moet doen ik zie dat er meer mensen zijn die de zelfde kachten hebben is hier in nederland dan geen ene arts die kan zeggen wat het is en niet alleen zeggen het is ouderdom of meteen steunkousen dat is niet na de oorzaak zoeken

----------


## esly

:Frown: hoi gisteren in belgie geweest en ik krijg a.s dinsdag uitslag er is een hoge druk in hartkamer gevonden nu kijken ze wat oorzaak is ik denk longen ik ben allen vergeten te zeggen dat ik vorig jaar in maart mijn trap heb afgebrand daar zat oude verf en lijm lagen op ik had een mond kapje op maar die was niet voldoende ik ben bang ondanks dat ik het twee dagen heb gedaan ik toch schade heb opgelopen ik vertel het dinsdag of ik hoor dan wel wat er is hier in nederland hebben ze nog niks gedaan terwijl ik al bezig ben van november ik ben nu toch wel bang geworden we kijken wel. :Confused:

----------


## esly

Hallo heb uitslag binnen het is inderdaad pulmonale hypertensie het is een ziekte van verhoge drukken in longen tevens hebben ze gezien dat ik een vergrote schildklier heb dinsdag 3 februarie ga ik na leuven een proffersor in longen en ziekte ik hoop dan dat hij me kan helpen hier in nederland waren ze er pas achter gekomen jaren later en nu in nog geen twee weken tijd twee dagen en uitslag is er alles achter elkaar de eerste dag wist proffersor cardioloog het eigenlijk al maar scans en meer onderzoeken moeten het bevestigen ik laat jullie weten hoehet verder gaat groetjes ilse

----------


## katje45

> Hallo heb uitslag binnen het is inderdaad pulmonale hypertensie het is een ziekte van verhoge drukken in longen tevens hebben ze gezien dat ik een vergrote schildklier heb dinsdag 3 februarie ga ik na leuven een proffersor in longen en ziekte ik hoop dan dat hij me kan helpen hier in nederland waren ze er pas achter gekomen jaren later en nu in nog geen twee weken tijd twee dagen en uitslag is er alles achter elkaar de eerste dag wist proffersor cardioloog het eigenlijk al maar scans en meer onderzoeken moeten het bevestigen ik laat jullie weten hoehet verder gaat groetjes ilse



Hallo Ilse,

Gelukkig weet je nu wat je hebt. Hoop dat je snel geholpen kan worden.

----------


## esly

hoi 
ben in leuven geweest flink wat bloed moeten afgeven en vandaag belde ze met om te vertellen dat inderdaad mijn schildklier niet goed is dus ik heb struma meteen medicijnen moeten halen en kijken hoe het aanslaat a.s. dinsdag moet ik weer terug na leuven dan gaan ze kijen wat ik precies nodig heb en of de ziekte allen door stuma is veroorzaakt zo ja dan heb ik geluk en gaan de drukke in longen en verhoogde hartslagen ook weg we hopen het maar de groetjes ilse

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Gelukkig dat er nu in ieder geval wat gebeurd. Hoop voor je dat dit voldoende is en dat er niet nog wat anders aan de hand is.

----------


## esly

Tja dat is nu wel het geval bij echo onderzoek zagen ze in mijn hals twee losse deeltjes bultje ik weet het niet ik heb dus struma en dat komt er ook nog bij krijg zo vlug als het kan een biopsie wat het is we hopen maar dat het goed komt de groetjes ilse

----------


## katje45

Hoi Elsy,

Waren het soms de bijschildklieren die vergroot waren ? Die kunnen je ook problemen geven.
Het is dus toch ook nog afwachten voor je.
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## esly

dat weet ik niet maar door de strumasol ging het eerst beter nu begin ik weer moe te worden. bBij de echo zagen ze aan de linder kant los van schildklier twee dingetjes omdat ze meer hun taal spraken hoorde ik wel iets over uitlopers wat dat is weet ik iniet. Ik weet nu al wel dat de vergrote schildklier die truma heet de ziektje van graves is. Los er van heb ik binne kant armen bij elleboog een dikke bult die zit ook bij knieen daat weten ze niet wat het is. Ik was zeer gelukkig dat ik in leuven terecht ben gekomen, maar nu ben in nog mee onzeker, vooral omdat de eerste arts nog altijd denkt dat ik ook pulmonale hypertensie heb, mar het wel drie maanden stil legt. En ook nog dat ik het al heel heel lang heb. Ik heb nog in septeber gewerkt als verzorgende, dus mensen wassen optillen enz. Ik had nergens last van. Ik kon bukken was niet moet ik stepte van de ene naar de andere lokatie. Maar ik heb niet het gevoel of ze niet goed luisteren, In lanaken en genk voelde ik me zekerde. Nu zit ik thuis maar te wachten of ze bellen. Ik ben verder gaan kijken en ik weet nu dat een biopsie ook niet veel uit komt. Dus ik ga a.s. woensdag of donderdag, kijken of de carnaval over is na huisarts om eens goed met hem te praten. Dit is mijn eerste carnaval dat ik thuis zit. Mijn kids vinden het erg, vooral de jongste want ze zit nu natuurlijk ook thuis. de groetjse esly

----------


## katje45

Hallo Elsy,

Jammer dat je in zulke onzekerheid leeft. Hoopt dat er toch snel wat aangedaan kan worden allemaal, zodat je weer lekker allemaal dingen met je kinderen kan doen.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Esly toch...
Héééél veel sterkte meid..ik weet hoe zwaar het is 'niet mee te kunnen' en in onzekerheid te leven betreffende je gezondheid!!

Dikke knuffel en Xx

----------


## esly

Hallo
Na veel stress heb ik heb mijn partner de deur gewezen, nu toch iets van rust. Ik had het gevoel dat hij me ziek maakte met zijn reike en boeken, nu lligt hij er zelf in, en ik denk het nog altijd als je iemand iets wenst of aandoet, krijg je het drie keer terug. ik kan weer veel dingen, ik ben gestop met na leuven te gaan. ik heb mijn huisarts gevraagd en hij bekende dat stress ook veel doet, en dat in leuven nog niks zeker is,ze zijn nog aan het zoeken, ik wacht nu nog altijd op telefoontje, en ik heb gezegdt laat me maar korter bij zijn. dus ik ga over 8 dagen naar maastricht ze nemen alles over, de groetjes esly

----------


## katje45

Hallo Elsy,

Ben benieuwd hoe het nu met je gaat?

----------


## esly

tja ben hele tijd niet op pc geweest.......na dat ik veel veel stress heb gehad partner nu weg,, dacht ik rust te krijgen zit ik nu met schildklier strumasol....... angst geen adem hartkloppingen ect ect,,,, huisarts zegt overgang,,,,, internist zegt,,,,schildklier ik ben zijn eerste met dat probleem nog nooit iemand met schildklier gehad,,,,dit weekend nightcare vertelt dat ik stress angst ect heb...........tja dan blijf ik maar strumasol slikken voel me nu zweverig erbij niet echt bij de wereld kanniet slapen,,,,,, terwijl ik weet dat als je strumasol krijgt je vaak ook iets krijgt om het hartje rustig te laten worden....we zien wel verder dank je wel voor reactie groetjes esly

----------


## katje45

Hallo Elsy,

Blijkbaar is de strumazol niet voldoende voor je. Ik zou als ik jou was dit aangeven aan de arts. Misschien dat ze dan toch nog wat erbij voor willen schrijven.
Hoop voor je dat de stress en angst snel minder wordt.
Sterkte!

----------


## esly

Hoi Katje, Ik denk het ook heb weer een onrustige weekende achter de rug,, steeds het gevoel dat ik geen lucht krijg,, heb het nu al paar keer aangegeven van ik krijg geen lucht snak naar adem,, mijn hart slaat op hol..... hoge bloeddruk hartslagen van 130 maar telkens krijg ik te horen je hebt stress en angst,,,,,,,, tja dan blijf je maar door hobbelen,,, vandaag ga ik naar maatschappelijk werker en vanmiddag krijg ik accupuntuur kijken of ik wat rustiger wordt..... laat het jullie weten hoe het afloopt groetjes esly

----------


## flemmie6

Hallo luitjes,

Vandaag mijn eerste bezoekje aan dit forum.
Meteen heb ik er een goede indruk van gekregen omdat de deelnemers erg serieus overkomen. Heel prettig!
De aanleiding voor mijn bezoek zijn de klachten die mijn vrouw sinds een aantal weken heeft. Het zijn de klachten zoals die bij dit onderwerp al zijn genoemd, echter heeft zij ook klachten van pijn tussen de schouderbladen. Hoewel dit een typische klacht is die bij een longontsteking kan voorkomen, is dit niet het geval. Daarbij heeft ze soms ook klachten van missleijkheid.
Is er iemand die deze klachten ook kent in combinatie met de genoemde verhoogde hartslag (bij normale bloeddruk), vermoeidheid en druk op de borst?

Fred.

----------

